# Is it possible to gain mass on a calorie deficit?



## EricTheViking (Nov 23, 2010)

I lost 2 stone doing keto a while back and got down to 12 stone at about 8% bosy fat for a while. But recently i've noticed my weight creeping up slightly but constantly. Even though my daily food intake is way below maintenance calories. I'm just training hard on the compound lifts.

I'm just wondering because if I AM gaining muscle how can it be built from nothing if all the calories are being used as fuel?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Could be water weight from coming off keto? I'm no expert just a stab in the dark!


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

your calorie maintenance level could have dropped substantially due to losing a lot of body mass and the prolonged dieting. you may actually be in a calorie surplus. however i do think that with really good training, plenty of rest, the right foods at the right times and a good hormone balance you can gain muscle when in a small calorie deficit. you may have just got lucky.


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

you been wearing more clothes?


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

If your weight is going up mate then you have probably overestimated your maintenance kcals.


----------



## EricTheViking (Nov 23, 2010)

lol, to be fair i've been staying in a deficit for comps to try and increase my strength at lowest weight poss. Never really intend to put weight on. I also find i can't eat as much now so it seem very natural to eat in a calorie deficit even when i eat what i want. It moight be the sudden influx of carbs or summat though.


----------



## EricTheViking (Nov 23, 2010)

Honestly my cals are very low. I have carbs for breakfast. Maybe 2 bananas. Then Chicken breast or tuna with mayo lettuce and cheese for dinner and usually just a slab of red meat and veg for tea. Never snack really.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

How long have you been dieting for? If its been for a long time then your metabolism will slow down to compensate, the body is very clever! You might wanna try eating like your on a 'mini bulk' for a couple of weeks to try and reset things.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

it is scientifically impossible to gain fat or muscle mass if you are eating below what you need to exist......

the only exception would be water retention


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

It could be the illusion of more muscle, since the fat covering has been going down. Plus add some carbs to the mix, and your muscles will over compensate and take all the glycogen it can.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Uriel said:


> it is scientifically impossible to gain muscle mass if you are eating below what you need to exist......
> 
> the only exception would be water retention


Tren?


----------



## Driven Sports (Jul 15, 2011)

Did your strength drop and now it is climbing back up? Water retention is likely the culprit.


----------



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

if youve been into keto youve been manipulating your water so to me its never a true indication of your bodys comp, if i were you i'd stay consistent with your diet and let your body level out,

but in answer to your question i assume you mean grow muscle tissue in a calorie deficit, if only buddy if only


----------



## EricTheViking (Nov 23, 2010)

k thanks for the answers. I think it must be water.


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

Uriel said:


> it is scientifically impossible to gain fat or muscle mass if you are eating below what you need to exist......
> 
> the only exception would be water retention


This.



C.Hill said:


> Tren?


Not even the almighty Tren can circumnavigate the second law of thermodynamics.


----------

